# My Dad's wartime vessels



## Ronald Tovey (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi all, while putting together an archive of my Dad's seagoing career, I find myself missing a few photos. If anyone could help it would be really appreciated. The vessels concerned are,

Baron Ruthven - Hogarth's

Dorilian - Donaldson's

Empire Scout - M.O.W.T. ex Eilbek, captured by H.M.S. Scotstoun

Marsden - Burnett Steamship Co.

Fort Glenlylon - M.O.W.T.

Cheers lads.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ron,

Welcome to SN. I hope you enjoy the site.

A photo of Glenlyon here: http://143.216.21.253/mpcimg/19250/B19232.htm
Rgds


----------



## Ronald Tovey (Oct 15, 2004)

*What a Start*

Many thanks for that swift response. There is so much help about it's truly remarkable.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to SN Ron,

Internet searching has not been much help with the other ships and you may need to be looking at hardcopies of books unless another SN member has something in their records to help. 

I checked out a couple of them for you:

*Dorilian:* No hits at all

*Empire Scou:t* has a mention here in connection with a convoy: http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/on37.html

This site has some basic information about her that might help: http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/houlder.htm
Built 1936, formerly Eilbeck (built Knohr and Burchard Hamburg) captured 1939 and renamed Empire Scout, managed for MOWT, 1946 to Angel and Son Cardiff and renamed Kellwyn. 2,229 tons.

This site has some info also: http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/EmpireS.html

1936 *EILBEK*, Knohr & Burchard, Hamburg. 
19.11.39 Captured south of Iceland by *HMS SCOTSTOUN*. 
1940 *EMPIRE SCOUT*, MOWT managed by Capper Alexander & Co. 
1946 *KELLWYN*, Dillwyn SS Co. 
1950 *CLAUS BOGE*, J.Blumenthal, Hamburg. 
1960 *ANTONAKIS*, Cia.Nav.Viamar, Greece. 
1968 Scrapped Split.

Here you will find a photo of one ship called Eilbek but I am not sure if it is the one you are looking for as there were several of the same name: http://www.hansahamburg.de/en/specials/msbarmbek/dername/

I could not find much more under any of these names.

Good luck with your search!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to the site.
Have you tried the National Maritme Museum? Was looking for a Photo of the Empire Kingsley for a mate and got one from there. Cant remember their web address off hand but am sure you could Google it.

Skol
CED


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Group, Ron. You'll find a lot of information here, as well as general fun and camaraderie.
I hope you enjoy the site.
I think the Donaldson ship you are seeking information on would be the 'Dorelian' rather than the 'Dorilian'
No luck in finding a picture of her or the 'Baron Ruthven', but maybe another member will have better luck.
Here are the few details I've found on the 'Dorelian'.
Built in 1926 (6,431GT) for the Leyland Line.. Sold by them in 1934 to T & J Harrison who sold her to Donaldson in 1936 She was scrapped in 1954
A short history of the 'Baron Ruthven' , but no picture:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=15724

Bruce C.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Ron,

Another good place for older ships is ebay well worth checking, just put in cargo ships and see what comes up. They seem to be posted Sunday to Sunday around about 6-7pm UK time.

Just as a last resort - nobody knows more than I how expensive it is going down that route. But sometimes there is not much choice left.

Baron Ruthven at the South African Museum here:
http://rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmcb.html

The Dorelian and Marsden are available at the NMM here:
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos

*DORELIAN (Br) 50.1 1923*
Cargo liner, (ref. mchy)
Donaldson Line Ltd, (Donaldson Bros & Black Ltd, managers)
P21988 (5S) A 21 Jul. 1943 At anchor, Halifax NS.
N53785 (2P) B 1946-1953 Under tow at Swansea, bound in.

*MARSDEN (Br) 50.3 1924*
General cargo, short sea
Burnett S S Co Ltd, (Burnett & Co, managers)
P11750 (3) B Under way.

Rgds


----------



## Ronald Tovey (Oct 15, 2004)

*Many Thanks*

May I thank you all for your efforts. I was aware of the expensive options, which may have to be a last resort, hence the reason for me seeking out on this wonderful site. It is nice to know that there are people about willing to help others for no cost at all.


----------

